# To All Tivo HD Owners... Get the Tivo Glo Premium Remote!



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

To all Tivo HD owners out there... I strongly recommend getting the Tivo Glo Remote! Not only does it look cool (See pic). It also has a backlit keys and a learning feature. (I know most of you know this, but I have to reiterate for the newbies.)

I used the learning feature to control my Onkyo TX-SR705 receiver's oddball separate on/off buttons. Also, instead of programming the "input" button to change inputs (which I rarely need) I programmed it to change the sound modes - THX, Direct, Dolby, Theater, etc...

Get the remote at the Tivo Store...

I also had the pleasure of setting up the Tivo branded wireless G adapter on my "old" Series2. Worked like a charm. I was anticipating a nightmare.

Luckily I didn't have to buy either! I used my Tivo rewards points. Of course right now I can't log in to my rewards account!! But that's another story for another day.

Out, Dolf


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

P.S. And No! I do not work for Tivo... I am pretty sure they do not have a Cincinnati branch.

Anyone familiar with some of my posts knows I am not a Tivo fanboy! Although I am definitely a Tivo fan.  

I was just particularly pleased to have two electronic devices work properly without an entire weekend's worth of effort and agony.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Both of mine are sitting in the remote control graveyard closet with batteries removed... universal remotes are the only way to go for me.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

I say don't get the glo remote. The number keys have worn away and are very hard to see after one year of use. My old remotes lasted much longer. There are threads devoted to how poorly they hold up.


----------



## Narf54321 (Mar 30, 2005)

Those of us with the 'real' Series-3 are fortunate enough to get the Glo Remote included.

You should mention that the Glo Remote has been slghtly reconfigured to be, perhaps, the best-ever TiVo remote. The Select button is now in the middle of the arrows, much like the old S1 Sony SVR-2000 remote. The Volume and Channel changer buttons are moved higher on the remote's neck, where they are easier to reach. The learning functions are tremendously helpful, especially for devices which don't have valid built-in TiVo codes (combo VCR-TV style units are notorious).

It takes a couple days to get familiar with the slightly changed button layout, but it's much more natural to me. To me, It seems like the revisions over the years have finally produced a true gem.

As for the paint wearing off the buttons... well I've worn the paint off _all_ my Tivo remotes, so that isn't anything new. If anything, I'd say the Glo Remote holds up better than the Sony and 'peanut' ones.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Here are a couple of pics of the buttons.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Narf54321 said:


> The Volume and Channel changer buttons are moved higher on the remote's neck, where they are easier to reach.


How is being higher easier to reach? The primary holding position should be the lower half of the remote.


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

ah30k said:


> I say don't get the glo remote. The number keys have worn away and are very hard to see after one year of use. My old remotes lasted much longer. There are threads devoted to how poorly they hold up.


Dude I have seen you say this before I have had my remote since the beginning and I have kids who take it and walk throught the house pressing the buttons and mine is fine you can still see all the printing like it was new, as opposed to my old one wich wore off in like 3 months


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

aztivo said:


> Dude I have seen you say this before I have had my remote since the beginning and I have kids who take it and walk throught the house pressing the buttons and mine is fine you can still see all the printing like it was new, as opposed to my old one wich wore off in like 3 months


You say this like I am an anomaly. I'm not the only one. I'll look for the thread.

edit - here is the thread. It was not as many people as I remember it being, but clearly I there are some of us with bum remotes. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5448827&&#post5448827

I guess each of us has different experiences. My old remotes are holding up fine while the new one is not.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

I turned off the backlit feature of this remote because it ate batteries at a rediculous rate.
_(You can press and hold Tivo + Thumbs Down to disable the backlight. Tivo + Thumbs Up to reenable it.)_

After that, it's been smooth sailing.


----------



## CCourtney (Mar 28, 2006)

Sorry, the S3 Glo premium remote gets :down: :down: :down: from me.

Even with programming it doesn't come close to operating my other equipment fully. There's just too few buttons. I'll stick with my Atlas DVR 5 remote which I have setup to control: Receiver, DVD player, TV, Cable DVR, TiVo HD.

Features I can't integrate into the TiVo S3 Glo Premium Remote include:

PIP controls (On/Off, Swap, Move, Channel Up, Channel Down) - CableCo DVR & TV
Video Source - Receiver, TV, CableCo DVR
Stop Button - CableCo DVR, DVD player
List Button - CableCo DVR, TiVo HD (nice to go straight to list - the double hit of the TiVo has some sort of lag and takes a couple seconds while the 'list' does not.)
Macro Buttons - 3 Macro + 3 Shift/Macro's: Greatest way to get all your equipment turned on/off and set to the correct mode. This is a real killer IMHO
Fav Button - CableCo DVR - Well you can effectively do it by switching the guide to only favorite mode but the button allows you to swap w/o going into the menu system - This would be a nice feature for TiVo to add. Maybe they have it coded but I can't find code for it.
Settings Button - CableCo DVR (or anything you want to program it to)
Page Up - CableCo DVR - TiVo HD allows some menu's to use Channel Up/Down for this but I prefer a dedicated button.
Page Down - CableCo DVR
A, B, C buttons - CableCo, TV, Receiver - Generic buttons that can be programmed to just about anything if you need extra buttons.
AUX, DVD, AUD, TV, CBL - TiVo HD, DVD, Receiver, TV, CableCo DVR - Ability to control all functionality of each peice of equipment with on remote.

All of this and it's every bit as ergonomically convenient as the TiVo remote.

CCourtney

PS: Best thing about it, it was Free w/ my SA8300HD box.


----------



## Narf54321 (Mar 30, 2005)

c3 said:


> How is being higher easier to reach? The primary holding position should be the lower half of the remote.


You might be surprised, but the Volume and Channel buttons being a little higher on the neck are now directly under my thumb. At least, as a right-handed user, I find the Glo Remote to be better. The yellow Pause button is in smack in the middle of neck (easier to reach) and also dimpled so as to be easier to feel without looking. Seems TiVo did a bit of fine-tuning. The light-up keys are also nice when the room lights are dimmed.

When the kids lose my Glo Remote in the couch and I have to grab the old peanut, I find myself now cringing a bit at the old layout.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

CCourtney said:


> Sorry, the S3 Glo premium remote gets :down: :down: :down: from me.
> 
> Even with programming it doesn't come close to operating my other equipment fully. There's just too few buttons. I'll stick with my Atlas DVR 5 remote which I have setup to control: Receiver, DVD player, TV, Cable DVR, TiVo HD.
> 
> ...


 I agree. Although it's pretty, I hate the positioning of the button in the middle of the direction arrows. I have so many mistakes that I never have with my peanut remote. Of my 7 Tivos, I had one off brand that I hated using (and have since moved to use only in dire situations where everything is on at the same hour)....hated it just because of that button in the middle.

Tivo, you shouldn't have messed with perfection

Barbeedoll


----------



## drew00001 (Jan 13, 2007)

moyekj said:


> . . . universal remotes are the only way to go for me.


I did use the Tivo remote for a few months when I got it, which was likely not enough time to wear out the keys.

I was very impressed with the tactile response. Much better than anything I have used in recent years, which made it hard to switch back to my Harmony remote. Unfortunately, the Tivo remote did not control enough devices. Once you get a receiver and/or a DVD player, the Tivo remote universal remotes are the way to go.

I wish Tivo and Harmony would get together and make a universal remote.


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

The glo remote doesn't replace a _true_ universal remote like my trusty MX-500, but for the masses of people that just have a TV and a TiVo and love the peanut ergonomics, it's much better than the old stock remote.


----------



## dkwong (Aug 27, 2007)

moyekj said:


> Both of mine are sitting in the remote control graveyard closet with batteries removed... universal remotes are the only way to go for me.


Totally agreed, universal remotes are the way to go. I don't know why people still continue to fight with and find ways to work around OEM remotes.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

While I do use Peanut remotes in my Lab and Office (both have just displays that are manually controlled), my main TV viewing location sports a real universal remote (I can either learn or program through my PC), although not as elaborate as a Harmony. In my case, I'd not go for a Glo.


----------



## Globular (Jun 9, 2004)

I like the Glo. It handled my "Polaroid" TV (really a Chinese no-name, I imagine) just fine, except that the TV source button needs to use the arrow buttons, which of course I can't reprogram or the TiVo won't work. So I need the TV remote still to switch sources, but that is rare, because I own a TiVo; why would I watch anything else? 

-Matt


----------



## jes5e (Aug 1, 2007)

I've used the old style remote for 5 years. Now that I have the new glo remote it took a couple of days to get used to it, but I think it is a definite step up. It just feels better than the old one, which is great because the old one was one of the best remotes ever. 

While I do have it et to control the volume on my denon receiver, I personaly have no intention of having the tivo remote control everything in my set up... it's beyond the scope of the remote. I have a separate harmony remote that I use for turning on and off my system w/ it's activity buttons. It's great, you press "watch tv" to get everything turned on to wath tivo, or "watch DVD" and it sets evertying up for the dvd player - tv and receiver inputs. I have one activity button set to turn on and switch to my xbox 360, and onother to switch to a comcast HD box for on demand. 

I could of course only use the harmony (which I do to control the xbox, dvd player, and cable box), but for the tivo, it's worth it to have two remotes sitting around instead of one, just to be able to use the tivo remote. Anyway, two remotes is way better than 4.


----------



## jaypb (Dec 10, 2003)

I recently purchased the new D* IR/RF remote for my HR20, but I still have my SD Tivo hooked up to the same TV---and I can't get the TV to turn on/off or the volume to work with the standard Tivo remote-- so I'd like to get this remote to control my Olevia 432v TV....but haven't heard feedback from any Olevia owners of my set to see if the glo worked for them.

So, any Olevia TV owners (432v in particular) get this Glo to turn their Olevia on/off, volume up/down??


----------



## mike_camden (Dec 11, 2006)

Does the Glo Remote work with the Series 2 DT? If so, I'd like to get one for my wife's study. She has an Olevia, and none of the Universal's I've tried work well for her. She loves her peanut remote, so I think this might be a nice compromise since it's a learning remote. For all of you folks who have glo remotes that you don't/won't use, I'd be interested in buying one of them. Please PM if you have a "like new" one you're interested in getting rid of.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## drew00001 (Jan 13, 2007)

jaypb said:


> I recently purchased the new D* IR/RF remote for my HR20, but I still have my SD Tivo hooked up to the same TV---and I can't get the TV to turn on/off or the volume to work with the standard Tivo remote-- so I'd like to get this remote to control my Olevia 432v TV....but haven't heard feedback from any Olevia owners of my set to see if the glo worked for them.
> 
> So, any Olevia TV owners (432v in particular) get this Glo to turn their Olevia on/off, volume up/down??


Yes, its programmable.


----------



## drew00001 (Jan 13, 2007)

mike_camden said:


> Does the Glo Remote work with the Series 2 DT? If so, I'd like to get one for my wife's study. She has an Olevia, and none of the Universal's I've tried work well for her. She loves her peanut remote, so I think this might be a nice compromise since it's a learning remote. For all of you folks who have glo remotes that you don't/won't use, I'd be interested in buying one of them. Please PM if you have a "like new" one you're interested in getting rid of.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


It's my understanding all Tivo remotes are interchangeable. I would highly recomed the Glo Remote, but only if your setup is simple (i.e., TiVo & TV only).


----------



## jaypb (Dec 10, 2003)

drew00001 said:


> Yes, its programmable.


I understand that it's programmable, and has "learning" capabilities, but I know that Tivo remotes in the past didn't control the newer Olevia line of TV's...and I believe I'd read a few other posters on other forums asking the same questions....but I don't believe I EVER read a post from an Olevia owner saying that the Glo had indeed controlled their newer Olevia model TV. In my case, I have a 432V...and I was hoping to utilize a Tivo remote (if only to not have to teach the wife/kids how to use a Harmony or other type of remote).


----------



## thedarksavant (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a Harmony 550 and my feelings are mixed. I love the true universal remote features, the whole _activities_ paradigm, the back lighting with decent battery life, and general button placement. I do not like how the buttons _feel_. They have this tactile click but not in a good solid feedback way. It's more like the "oh crap, I think I just broke the button" way.

If I were to buy another remote, I'd get the Harmony 659. I have a friend who has one and loves it.

Why would you buy a remote that only controls 2 or 3 of your devices?


----------



## drew00001 (Jan 13, 2007)

thedarksavant said:


> If I were to buy another remote, I'd get the Harmony 659. I have a friend who has one and loves it.


I had a Harmony 659 and several buttons wore out after 1 year from repeated use. The heavily used TiVo buttons were hit hardest. I upgraded about 4 months ago to a Harmony 880. My main requirements were (1) all hard buttons, and (2) Harmony UI.

The 880 is big improvement over the 659, but the 880's buttons still feel like low quality. I wish the Harmony had a quality tactile response like the Tivo Glo Remote.


----------



## BigBearf (Aug 18, 2005)

> Does the Glo Remote work with the Series 2 DT? If so, I'd like to get one for my wife's study. She has an Olevia, and none of the Universal's I've tried work well for her. She loves her peanut remote, so I think this might be a nice compromise since it's a learning remote. For all of you folks who have glo remotes that you don't/won't use, I'd be interested in buying one of them. Please PM if you have a "like new" one you're interested in getting rid of.


I use two glo remotes for 4 D* units downstairs. I have one zippered SD-DVR-400, and three HR10-750s that I use the two remotes and the DVR 1-2 switches to control all four boxes.

I have an upstairs setup that has 2 SD-DVRs, 4 HR10-750s and one HR20 that I have both a Harmony 880 and three of the original "switchable" tivo remotes. I must say that I use the peanuts much more than the harmony because of the lack of tactile feel and button layout.

I like the Glo remote the best and would highly recommend it

Hope this helps, 
BigBearf


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

inaka said:


> I turned off the backlit feature of this remote because it ate batteries at a rediculous rate.
> _(You can press and hold Tivo + Thumbs Down to disable the backlight. Tivo + Thumbs Up to reenable it.)_
> After that, it's been smooth sailing.


THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU.
I think my series 2 remote went 2 years and I NEVER changed the batteries - with the glo remote I had to change the batteries every 2 weeks.
so THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!


----------



## HiKent (Nov 2, 2006)

I love my Glo remote (from my S3), but it won't quite "learn" enough for me!

I need to switch my TV & Amp between two TiVos (S2 & S3). The only way I've figured to do this is:

1) TV Power programmed to send: Switch TV & Switch Amp to S3 (2 cmds)

2) TV Input programmed to send: Switch TV to S2.

3) Mute programmed to send: Switch Amp to S2.

I lose "mute" & TV/Amp power.

Is there any better way to program these things? Is there an undocumented way to program multiple commands to a key other than TV power?

(My other remote is an 880 -- and several of the keys have died on it. At least the TiVo keys work well.)

Thanks.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

moyekj said:


> Both of mine are sitting in the remote control graveyard closet with batteries removed... universal remotes are the only way to go for me.


Want to sell one? $25? I was thinking about getting one for my Sister as she currently has to use 3 different remotes because the standard TiVo remote does not have codes for either her TV or stereo. The Glo remotes have learning capabilities so one of those would probably work great for her, but $50 + shipping from the TiVo store is a little expensive.

If you're interested PM or email me.

Dan


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

ah30k said:


> Here are a couple of pics of the buttons.


Hah, you call that worn? Check out my URC-6131:


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah; it's not that the Glo remote is terrible, far from it. But *compared* to the regular TiVo remote for $30, its $50 list price is too high. If the Glo listed for $35 it'd be a good deal, but regular TiVo remotes, which do appear to wear less, are routinely offered on eBay in excellent condition for less than $25.

For me the only significant advantage to the Glo remote is its 'learning' capability. Backlighting, unless turned off, makes the Glo a battery hog, requiring 4 batteries instead of 2. While the Glo's button placement at first appears more intuitive, the grey remote's is fine.


----------



## steinercat (Nov 16, 2007)

I picked up a Sony vl600 (Learning) from Best Buy for $20.

Much better buttons, and you can easily program and map out all the functions of the TiVo remote, which to me also felt like a cheap toy.


----------



## zoma4 (Jul 20, 2004)

I fully endorse the Harmony 880. If you are on the fence about it, go for it. It will control everything you got and last for a long time. I've had mine about for 2+ years and I've had relatively few complaints, mostly dealing with Logitech's software support for Vista.

While I like the design of the peanut a little better than the Harmony, the flexibility of the Harmony remote far outweighs the Tivo remote for me. Rechargeable battery, tilt sensor for lighting up the LCD, programmable softkeys make it a superior remote than anything TiVo offers. Of course, you will pay for this luxury.

You can usually get an 880 for a pretty good deal on Amazon or Dell's websites.


----------



## AZ_Tivo (Jan 17, 2005)

I know it's really old thread and Dan already made an offer for the remote. But if someone else wants to sell their like-new Tivo Glo remote please PM me.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

zoma4 said:


> I fully endorse the Harmony 880. If you are on the fence about it, go for it. It will control everything you got and last for a long time. I've had mine about for 2+ years and I've had relatively few complaints, mostly dealing with Logitech's software support for Vista.
> 
> While I like the design of the peanut a little better than the Harmony, the flexibility of the Harmony remote far outweighs the Tivo remote for me. Rechargeable battery, tilt sensor for lighting up the LCD, programmable softkeys make it a superior remote than anything TiVo offers. Of course, you will pay for this luxury.
> 
> You can usually get an 880 for a pretty good deal on Amazon or Dell's websites.


The 880 was listed for $100 at Amazon.com if you check the listings on slickdeals.net (it may still be on sale after a couple of weeks). I've had my 880 for about 15 months but only got around to programming it for use within the past couple of months. I never use any individual remote for controlling my A/V components unless there are mitigating circumstances (like not being able to program the codes for my Gefen HDMI switcher, which is really strange since it used to work great).

Tivo remotes are fine if all you have is a TV and the Tivo and nothing else. For serious home theater enthusiasts like myself, they're painfully inadequate. Only a universal programmable remote will suffice when you have a multitude of components to control (HDTV, HDMI switcher, preamp/processor, HD-DVD player, two S3 Tivos, and a HTPC with multiple application controls programmed into the remote).
For the cost of the Tivo Glo remote I'd recommend going with a universal remote instead. OEM remotes for any consumer hardware has always been ridiculously overpriced when compared to a good aftermarket remote.

Unless you already have a Tivo Glo remote, there is no rational reason to go out and buy one, at least not when you consider that there are far better remotes available for the same money. You can pick up a standard peanut remote that has just a few less features for less than $10 on ebay.


----------



## xboard07 (Dec 16, 2007)

That remote is for children. Get a real remote like the Logitech Harmony One!


----------



## kenrippy (Jun 28, 2006)

xboard07 said:


> That remote is for children.


or wives! i bought a glo remote to power up an onkyo 605, which the standard peanut wouldn't do. that keeps the wife happy, and in turn keeps me happy


----------



## AZ_Tivo (Jan 17, 2005)

xboard07 said:


> That remote is for children. Get a real remote like the Logitech Harmony One!


Kids are not allowed to touch my Harmony. They can play with this.


----------



## BobB (Aug 26, 2002)

For HD owners who are interested in the GLO remote, you should be aware of a curious anomaly in the ordering system. If your HD standard remote should turn out to be defective under warranty, they will send you a GLO, because there is no way for anyone (external customer or even an internal CSR) to order a replacement remote of the type that comes with the TiVo HD. The only remotes in their catalog are GLOs (in two colors) and S2s (in four colors).


----------



## supersnoop (Nov 13, 2007)

Even after a long arguement, I ended up with a standard S2 remote, even though my HD remote was broken straight out of the box. If you got the GLO, I'd say you lucked out. Granted, my experience was from December.


----------



## DeathRider (Dec 30, 2006)

I like my glo remote. 

I like having separate arrow buttons instead of a Dpad.

@work, we've gone through (wore out the up/down channel and mute button) on the original TV remote and 2 universals. Keys read fine, buttons no longer work. I have no idea what they subject them to (only there on weekends)

My Glo remote looks/works like new after 1 year. I use it to control 2 TiVos. I just use 2 sets of rechargeables, so no fuss for me when they need to be swapped.

I use the TV remote to swap inputs, since the TiVo remote only changes one input at a time. My Sony remote has a dedicated light button instead of using a sensor. Would b kinder on battery life, but occupies a button then.

Don't need/want to spend $ on a universal remote...I only use 3 remotes(TV, DVD, TiVo), since I have no receiver...


----------



## redtape (Oct 14, 2003)

TiVo Troll said:


> For me the only significant advantage to the Glo remote is its 'learning' capability. Backlighting, unless turned off, makes the Glo a battery hog, requiring 4 batteries instead of 2. While the Glo's button placement at first appears more intuitive, the grey remote's is fine.


I found this to be funny, since the normal remote uses AA and the Glo uses AAA, which makes the comparison invalid.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

I would forget about the GLO and the 880 and go with the Harmony One instead.


----------



## BobB (Aug 26, 2002)

supersnoop said:


> Even after a long arguement, I ended up with a standard S2 remote, even though my HD remote was broken straight out of the box. If you got the GLO, I'd say you lucked out. Granted, my experience was from December.


So was mine. Must be a question of which CSR you get on the phone. Although the S2 remote will fully control an HD, I did not know that at the time, and apparently neither did he. I insisted that I get one with an Aspect button on it to be sure it was right for an HD unit and since the Glo was the only one he could find that did, he sent it to me.

Guess I did luck out.


----------



## cwbaker (Aug 5, 2002)

kenrippy said:


> or wives! i bought a glo remote to power up an onkyo 605, which the standard peanut wouldn't do. that keeps the wife happy, and in turn keeps me happy


How did you get the Onkyo power programmed into the remote? It has a separate button for "On" and "Standby" so I don't see how to map that to the "TV Power" button on the remote and be able to toggle it off/on.


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

inaka said:


> I turned off the backlit feature of this remote because it ate batteries at a rediculous rate.
> _(You can press and hold Tivo + Thumbs Down to disable the backlight. Tivo + Thumbs Up to reenable it.)_
> 
> After that, it's been smooth sailing.


Thanks. I didn't know you could do this. Yeah, it seems like 4 batteries every few weeks. Maybe they should have a recharging stand for the remote.


----------



## kenrippy (Jun 28, 2006)

cwbaker said:


> How did you get the Onkyo power programmed into the remote? It has a separate button for "On" and "Standby" so I don't see how to map that to the "TV Power" button on the remote and be able to toggle it off/on.


the 605 doesn't have seperate buttons. one button powers it on/standby


----------



## dmbpj (Dec 30, 2008)

Dumb newbie question.


I just hooked up a new Tivo HD and I have it controlling the Power, Volume, Input for my Samsung TV, but can it control 1 other device?

I only have a Philips DVD player that I would also like to control with the Tivo remote that came with the Tivo HD. I don't want to go with a universal remote b/c at the moment I have no need for it.

Is it a "learning" remote like the glo? I thought I read somewhere that it is?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

The Glo remote only learns a few TV-specific commands - power, volume, mute, TV input... It doesn't have the capability to learn Enter, Play or Pause (for example) for a different device.


----------



## dmbpj (Dec 30, 2008)

pdhenry said:


> The Glo remote only learns a few TV-specific commands - power, volume, mute, TV input... It doesn't have the capability to learn Enter, Play or Pause (for example) for a different device.


I see. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Scopeman (Oct 22, 2002)

drew00001 said:


> It's my understanding all Tivo remotes are interchangeable. I would highly recomed the Glo Remote, but only if your setup is simple (i.e., TiVo & TV only).


Actually, if you have Tivo & TV *& surround amplifier* then it also works fine. The power button on the Glo can be programmed to turn on/off two separate items (TV and Amp). Volume can be learned from the amp, and you still have the "Input" button that can learn one more code for any additional purpose. (I use that key to toggle a setting on the TV that affects clarity on upscaled SD shows).

Obviously this is not sufficient for all you studs with multiple Tivos and Cable DVRs in a single rack.  But for the rest of us (especially those of us who would never let our 5 year old touch a $100+ Harmony remote) the Glo is a fine option.


----------



## Pantsface (Jan 13, 2008)

got it, its awesome. Only bad thing is the $50 bucks to get it!


----------



## Skyhawk85u (Dec 4, 2003)

Scopeman said:


> Actually, if you have Tivo & TV *& surround amplifier* then it also works fine. The power button on the Glo can be programmed to turn on/off two separate items (TV and Amp). Volume can be learned from the amp, and you still have the "Input" button that can learn one more code for any additional purpose. (I use that key to toggle a setting on the TV that affects clarity on upscaled SD shows).
> 
> Obviously this is not sufficient for all you studs with multiple Tivos and Cable DVRs in a single rack.  But for the rest of us (especially those of us who would never let our 5 year old touch a $100+ Harmony remote) the Glo is a fine option.


OK, so how the heck do you get the power button on the Glo to control the amp as well as the TV? So hit power and they both go on or off?


----------



## Skyhawk85u (Dec 4, 2003)

Nevermind - I found it: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5325377&&#post5325377

Cool - why the heck isn't that in the documentation (that I could find, anyway)? Only thing is that it's not entirely consistent with my Panny TV and sound system (the TV sometimes doesn't seem to register the ON command.)


----------



## Scopeman (Oct 22, 2002)

Skyhawk85u said:


> Nevermind - I found it: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5325377&&#post5325377
> 
> Cool - why the heck isn't that in the documentation (that I could find, anyway)? Only thing is that it's not entirely consistent with my Panny TV and sound system (the TV sometimes doesn't seem to register the ON command.)


It is even easier to find (and therefore does not appear to be a 'hack') if you get the info from Tivo.com.

http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...eature_of_the_TiVo_Glo_or_Series3_Remote.html

At the bottom of that page it describes the Glo remote ability to learn **three** on/off codes (for non-Tivo devices). I know some folks who use that third code to trigger a IR module that drives a set of motorized drapes to close.

In the end the Glo remote is not a truly universal remote as it is only truly ueful for Tivo centric viewing and not DVD/Bluray, VHS, etc - for a diverse audio system something more robust is required. But even if you are in that situation I suspect that 80%+ of the time you are just watching Tivo, so the Glo remote makes a good addition to the set of remotes in the home. And if your kids are like mine, it is also cheaper to replace and easier to re-program than other remotes when it is a victim of kid-on-remote violence.

But I agree with the poster who complained about the $50 price point - I would not have one of these if it had not come with my Tivo S3 purchase. $29 would be spot on for this remote - at $50 they are making too much money.


----------



## Skyhawk85u (Dec 4, 2003)

Yeah, I finally found that page, too. I'm still surprised that it wasn't even mentioned in the documentation that came with it.

BTW, I tried one of the Harmony remotes a few months back and just wasn't happy with it. I haven't been happy with any other remote since I got my first peanut 9 years ago. The only thing that has been missing was the ability to turn on/off my sound system along with my TV, which I can now do with the Glo. I'm happier grabbing the original remote for my TV or sound system if I need to do anything else, and 99.5&#37; of my viewing is just straight TiVo anyway. I don't even rent DVDs any more! But that's another thread.

I just got the Glo from Amazon for $41.73 (free shipping.)


----------

